# head stock adapter



## buzzby (28 Mar 2014)

Hi Everyone,

So in short i wanted to try my hand at wood turning and saw and bought the very cheap work zone lathe that Aldi old a few months ago. I have very slowly got better at using a lathe and wanted a chuck so that i don't spend half my lathe time trying to attach things to the lathe and truing everything up.

I had mistakenly thought that the head stock was a 3/4x16tpi thread so happily ordered the new RP2000 chuck as this was within my price range. I then discover that the super cheap workzone lathe has a thread that the lathe word has almost never heard of 18x2.5mm.

So my question to you all is where can i either buy an adapter to convert 18x2.5mm into a 3/4x16tpi or does anyone know somewhere that can make me one.

I'm not in a position to return the chuck or the lathe. I know that there are a couple of chuck (more expensive) that have the right insert but i am very aware that i have a very cheap lathe and if i use it more and more i will end up buying a new lathe that has a more standard thread size so i don't want to make anything i buy now redundant as i upgrade my kit.

I did find a topic on here covering this but i couldn't see how the OP actually got his (or her) adapter

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## chipmunk (28 Mar 2014)

Hi Buzzby,
You really need an engineering firm to make you an adaptor but the 18mm and 3/4" diameters are so close that it will mean that your adaptor will have to be quite long - In an ideal world the female thread for the headstock fits inside the male threaded section of the adaptor. 

Does your chuck have an insert or is the thread form in the body of the chuck? If it has an adaptor or insert it may be better to have a thread adaptor made to replace the insert.

HTH
Jon


----------



## buzzby (28 Mar 2014)

No insert that i can see. Seems like the chuck is just one piece otherwise your idea would work. I mistakenly picked up a adapter from axeminster so i can see how long the adapter would be. In my case this might work out better as it will give slightly better access all around the piece.

Any recommendation on firms that could do it? I have contacted to engineering firms close to me but they haven't even bothered with a reply.


----------



## chipmunk (28 Mar 2014)

Unfortunately, making a thread adaptor is not trivial and requires several steps to ensure it runs true. 

It will require someone to turn and tap the adaptor female thread (luckily taps are easily available http://www.tracytools.com/taps-and-dies/metric-taps-dies/18-x-25-metric), then turn an M18x2.5mm nose the same as your lathe before installing the adaptor and finally cutting the male thread on the adaptor. 

You could expect a special of this sort to cost almost as much as you paid for your chuck unless you can find a friendly local hobbyist I'm afraid.

You could try asking in the metal-bashing section - you may be lucky finding a local...
HTH
Jon


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (28 Mar 2014)

£20 from Record Power. Found this via a long rambling thread on a money saving site.


----------



## buzzby (28 Mar 2014)

Not sure that adapter helps me as its designed for the supernova chuck. I'm assuming that these inserts have a non standard thread?


----------



## flh801978 (28 Mar 2014)

Theres a few ways to go

You can make an adapter but it needs to be at least 20mm longer than the length of your spindle thread ( 18x2.5) so it may end up being 40-50 mm longer than needed

I can do you that but i would need your spindle and chuck to do it ( £25 )

The other and best option is to make a new spindle to a more common size...the size of your chuck springs to mind
again I'd need your spindle and chuck to do it (£35 )

This way keeps your overhang down and makes the lathe more saleable

Ian


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (28 Mar 2014)

Ahhh.. gotcha. I assumed the chuck was M33 with an adapter to 3/4 x 16. That'll teach me to pay attention.


----------



## Dalboy (28 Mar 2014)

This may seem like an expensive way around, but do you enjoy what you have done so far and are you likely to continue turning. Then if the answer is yes then buy another lathe with a 3/4" x 16 thread because once you are hooked there is no going back. You will also be able to buy things straight off the shelf to fit it. Once you have the new lath or second hand then put the cheapy one on E bay or somewhere similar.


----------



## procell (28 Mar 2014)

A word of caution! As has been pointed out on another recent thread by Inspiras. The tools that came with your lathe are NOT fit for purpose. The metal is soft and will bend/break and may cause serious injury. Please do not use them. If you feel you want to continue with turning then get a few good quality tools. They will work far better and if looked after will pay for themselves many times over.

As far as the spindle is concerned I have an old ELU lathe (currently not working due to electrical fault) with the same spindle size. It came with a craft supplies collect style chuck which is directly threaded for the spindle. It is not as versatile as the scroll chucks but I managed to turn a 12" bowl using it so it can be done. They do still turn up on ebay occasionally and go for good prices as most use scroll chucks now.

The idea of a new spindle made with a standard thread sound good at the price and I may even consider it if I get my ELU working again.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (28 Mar 2014)

Are you sure the 18x2.5mm thread isn't actually 3/4 x 10tpi? The pitch is identical but the angle of the threads would differ.


----------



## J-G (29 Mar 2014)

Paul Hannaby":1s8rkq5r said:


> Are you sure the 18x2.5mm thread isn't actually 3/4 x 10tpi? The pitch is identical but the angle of the threads would differ.



The pitch is not 'identical' - the difference is 0.04mm - which is significant over 2" but might not matter over the length of a spindle nose.

3/4" is 19.05mm - so [Theoretically] it might be possible to fit a chuck with a 3/4 x 10 Whitworth (55º) thread to a spindle with an 18 x 2.5 Metric (60º) thread. The limiting factor would probably be the core diameter of the chuck thread. It is normal engineering practice to make internal threads only 5/8 full depth so the likely thread engagement would be something less than 0·5mm. IF (and a very big if) the chuck has been manufactured with a 100% thread depth then the engagement could be just over 1mm - no where near enough in my opinion.

The drawing below should explain more fully.


----------



## flh801978 (2 Apr 2014)

Received chuck and spindle safely today

Ian


----------



## buzzby (2 Apr 2014)

I had thought about buying a new lathe but i just don't have that amount of money at the moment. Ian is sorting me out a new spindle so that i have a standard size.

Don't worry about the tools that were supplied. I used them for 10 minutes before I got rid and ordered a better set. The difference was instant.


----------



## flh801978 (2 Apr 2014)

Heres the spindle and chuck and modified drive centre and faceplate


----------



## flh801978 (2 Apr 2014)

Just out of interest this is a graduate spindle and one of my sorby chucks at the side of the aldi spindle and record chuck


----------



## monki magic (5 Jan 2015)

I have also recieved one of these aldi lathes for Christmas. What is the best option for fitting a proper chuck? I have found the back plate as useful as cardboard and need a better way to secure the job. Buy a chuck that fits (if there is one) or get a new spindle made with a common thred size?

Ps. The tools that came with it are usless bordering on dangerous. Thrown away and proper tools purchased.


----------



## monki magic (10 Jan 2015)

I'm thinking a new spindle and purchasing a chuck. The back plate is too soft and flexes/bends so will not stay square!

Back plate is unfit for purpose and dangerous!!


----------



## procell (12 Jan 2015)

As you have shown above the back plate is not fit for purpose and is dangerous. Likewise the tools. If the Lathe is still within guarantee period then I would suggest writing to the manufacturer and asking for a full refund of the price. You could also suggest a recall of the lathes before someone is seriously injured. I am sure it would be cheaper than paying out compensation for lost limbs/life.


----------



## pmacme (16 Jan 2015)

Hi lads, 

I have a similar issue to the first poster, I bought the aldi lathe before realising that accessories were not readily available. 

I would like to get a bowl turning chuck that would not be completely obsolete once I do upgrade the lathe to a better make 

From what I understood from these posts, the person bought a cheaper chuck and Ian was able to make an adapter? 

Could you advise me both on which would be the best chuck to buy and then whether it would be possible to get an adapter made? 

Many thanks, 
Paul


----------



## SimonT (18 Jan 2015)

Most chucks have fairly standard threads, but doesnt really matter anyway as the adaptor will be made to suit the chuck you have.

Monki magic - i certainly agree with procell on this, company needs contacting and making aware. If the breaks froo at a couple of thousand rpms with a lump of wood attatched someones bound to be in trouble.

Just out of curiosity how much where these lathes?


----------



## monki magic (20 Jan 2015)

Hi 

Yes I have informed Aldi of the issue and my concerns over the back plate. Their response was that it would be investigated in a future review. I mailed them back stating that this could have caused serious injury and should be reviewed immediately. They again said it would be reviewed but they had no other complaints about the product. I'm not convinced that I had the only back plate that was faulty. It looks more like poor quality than a random failure.


----------



## Dalboy (20 Jan 2015)

monki magic":10erxh2b said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I have informed Aldi of the issue and my concerns over the back plate. Their response was that it would be investigated in a future review. I mailed them back stating that this could have caused serious injury and should be reviewed immediately. They again said it would be reviewed but they had no other complaints about the product. I'm not convinced that I had the only back plate that was faulty. It looks more like poor quality than a random failure.



At the very least they should replace the faceplate as it is faulty


----------



## JordonT2016 (11 Nov 2016)

flh801978":ekpmq1b7 said:


> Theres a few ways to go
> 
> You can make an adapter but it needs to be at least 20mm longer than the length of your spindle thread ( 18x2.5) so it may end up being 40-50 mm longer than needed
> 
> ...


----------



## JordonT2016 (11 Nov 2016)

Hi flh801978 is it £35 to make a new spindle to a more common size as I have just got into wood turning and found out that not just any face plate would fit. The faceplate i received with the lathe was threaded the wrong way and had no instructions looking for some help


----------



## flh801978 (11 Nov 2016)

Yes i can make a spindle to whatever thread size you need


----------



## JordonT2016 (11 Nov 2016)

Whats the most common easily available thread size for chucks and faceplates is it 3/4" x 16 TPI ?


----------



## iain.mccarron (27 Mar 2021)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for reviving such an old thread, but i have also just received the Parkside lathe and was wondering if anything had changed since this thread was last active.

I have searched everywhere for a solution to the chuck issue, ending up on this answer - Lathe Adapter M18x1.5 Inside to M18x2.5 Outside thread by DarkDaedelus

I have seen other solutions here that have been suggested by @flh801978 and was really hoping that somebody could offer up some more advice.


----------



## Dave Brookes (27 Mar 2021)

Buzzby, someone who may be able to help is Dave Buckland at Solstrand Industries on the Sands Industrial Estate but I can’t promise anything.
Tell him Dave Brookes said he may be kind enough to assist, if he doesn’t remember me (it’s been six years since I have spoken to him) remind him that I was Quality Director at Cobham Antennas.


----------



## iain.mccarron (27 Mar 2021)

thank you so much for the suggestion. I have sent an email, so will hopefully hear back


----------

